# Anyone have an experience with Blau products?



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

Just wondering on the craftsmanship and functionality. Are they reliable? Was thinking of getting their overflow since its pretty small and can handle up to 1500gph. Their tanks also looks nice.


----------

